

A Simple JPG Buys The Beer - swombat
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/04/busty-blonde-bu.php

======
codesailor
This is very interesting but I must admin, not very surprising. In fact, I
find myself (in)explicably drawn to the images with redheads above the others.
I'll be interested to follow this experiment and curious to learn your
results.

Oh, and I'm always up for helping drink beer if you find yourself in a
windfall of beer money!

------
Groxx
I find it odd that they're forming a connection between the _picture_ and the
click-throughs, and not the abnormal link description. How many people have
clicked on the button here?: <http://www.i-am-
bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=9644> How many have clicked on it _because_
it tells them to not do so? And how many clicked on it because it's red and
round?

People are drawn to things they shouldn't do, especially when there's no
immediately-visible reason they shouldn't. As the saying goes, the fastest way
to get your kids to do something is to forbid them from doing it.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
No doubt.

The interesting thing here is that the _accouterments_ of the ad _can_ play a
bigger role than the ad itself. So perhaps making it "Don't click this!" will
help you more than trying to A/B test out some MVP statement

To me that makes it a possible game-changer, depending on the nature of your
startup. (You'd have to follow through each test to see if the leads from the
"BS" version qualified and converted at the same rate as the others, and
that's outside the scope of the piece)

------
erik_p
some one should a/b test different cup sizes and different shirt colors. a/b
test, cup sizes?! ha I kill me. There's a doctoral thesis in there somewhere.

------
ScottWhigham
Dupe

~~~
ScottWhigham
lol @ this getting downvoted. Just b/c you missed the "Girl in the t-shirt"
submission the first time doesn't make this a new submission

~~~
ddfisher
FYI: you're probably not being downvoted because people think you are
incorrect. (In fact, it is my understanding that incorrect information should
generally be politely corrected, rather than downvoted.) Instead, the
downvotes most likely result from the fact that a post saying only "dupe" adds
nothing to the conversation. Noting duplicate articles can be useful when
there were interesting comments on the previous version, but should then be
accompanied by a link to that post and/or a summary of the interesting
comments.

Edit: Sorry if this comes off as overly didactic: I incorrectly assumed you
were new. However, my main point still stands.

